# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Deciding if to work in a mental health facility

## Marleywhite

Hello, everyone! My name is Marley. I haven't been on this site for years but lately I've been having a lot of anxiety.
I got a job offer at a mental health facility as an IT assistant; I am going to college full time.
I am debating if I should work there because they are a small company (50 employees) and they only treat patients that have committed crimes like murder and pedophilia. I am seriously freaked out. I don't know if it is even worth working there as it is a small company and no one has heard of them.
Does anyone have any experience in this type of work? any opinions?

Thanks.

----------


## L

Why would working for a small company that no one has heard of not make it worth it? What are you studying in college? I have done a small placement with the National Forensic Mental Health Service here.

----------


## Chloe

There would be safety measures in place to prevent them getting access to any materials which could themselves or others. Facilities such as that would also have further safety measures, If it was me and the money would help and it was manageable alongside your school work is go for it but ask about what safety and security measures there are in place to ensure your safety is protected

----------


## Marleywhite

My last job was with a big company that everyone in my area knows about. I figured when someone looks at my resume that company would take the spotlight.
I am 19 and I am studying computer science.

----------


## L

> My last job was with a big company that everyone in my area knows about. I figured when someone looks at my resume that company would take the spotlight.
> I am 19 and I am studying computer science.



I guess of you are studying computer science, the job will not really impact you getting a job in the area when you finish your studies. Personally I would love to do something like that. I also don't believe what you said about your resume, I think it would stand out as something really different and interesting. Is there anything else stopping you form taking the job?

----------


## Marleywhite

> I guess of you are studying computer science, the job will not really impact you getting a job in the area when you finish your studies. Personally I would love to do something like that. I also don't believe what you said about your resume, I think it would stand out as something really different and interesting. Is there anything else stopping you form taking the job?



The other thing stopping me from getting the job is the location. It is far from where I live and finding parking in that area is a hassle. Anyways I spoke to my counselor and she suggested I get a job on campus. She helped me get a job a professor's assistant. 
Thank you for the advice!

----------

